# Pencil and Paper



## orangetlh (2 Aug 2006)

Was just wondering how many people use the traditional way of designing with pencil? I flick through the post every now and again and most posts seem to be about sketch up.
Tom


----------



## Scott (2 Aug 2006)

Me! I fiddle about with a CAD program in my spare time at work and kid myself on I'll draw it out properly but when it comes to the crunch I usually revert to a pencil and paper

Cheers


----------



## PowerTool (2 Aug 2006)

I do - generally involves measuring available space,thinking of something,then draw it before I forget  

Andrew


----------



## Simoli (2 Aug 2006)

My first shot at designing is always in my notebook. Then once the overall concept is done I go to AutoCAD for more detail work if needed. I've used sketchup to make pretty little pictures but not to do any woodworking designs yet.


----------



## Philly (3 Aug 2006)

Tom 
I draw everything I make with pencil and pad-my brain works better when I draw it out! I later make a model in sketchup, but the initial brainstorming is pencil powered :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## jasonB (3 Aug 2006)

I still use pencil and paper, just use sketch-up to do a simple 3D image for the client as it is usually easier for them to understand than plans & elevations on a line drawing.

Jason


----------



## devonwoody (3 Aug 2006)

Me, I find a bit of paper laying around and write down the LxWxD :wink:


----------



## nickson71 (3 Aug 2006)

I use the paper and pencil route .................. It means that I can start my designs at work in the odd free moment and I've not really got round to playing with sketchup ....... I have downloaded it but it's quicker for me to use the traditional way than learn to use the program 

saying that once I've finished my next job I'll be putting some time aside for playing with the google version of sketchup and maybe looking at the related posts here


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Aug 2006)

Pencil and paper for me - why make it more complicated than it needs to be :? 

Paul


----------



## mailee (5 Aug 2006)

Used to be pencil and paper until I found Cad programs and Sketchup in particular. I will usually design the project on it and put it together as if I were building it and then work out the materials list from the plan. I find it so much easier than using pencil and paper now as I can work out unusual joints or shapes before commiting my wood to the saw. Great piece of kit.


----------



## woodbloke (6 Aug 2006)

Always use the old fashioned pencil and paper. There was what appeared to be a very good series recently in F&C on CAD but I couldn't follow it so I've decided to stick with loads of sketches in an A3 artists sketch pad, then a full size rod/drawing on a white board followed by detail working drawings - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Aug 2006)

woodbloke":1ljud0t2 said:


> There was what appeared to be a very good series recently in F&C on CAD but I couldn't follow it



I've found the same, Rob. I've tried working through some of these articles but I just give up because I can't work out what they are on about :? :? 

Paul


----------



## -David- (8 Aug 2006)

However hard I try to be productive with design software I always revert to pencil & paper. I have spent too much on software which is not being used - at least SU was free and, for me more intuitive than CAD.

Years and years and years ago I did GCE 'O' & 'A' level Technical and Engineering Drawing and continued to use pencils and other graphic arts materials throughout my careers. I just enjoy making marks on paper in that way. Orthographic, Oblique, Isometric and the various methods of Perspective - just good fun.

However, I will persevere with SU as software programmes allow for repeatability, multiple copies and error correction etc.

David


----------



## Keefaz (8 Aug 2006)

I'm about as techie as they come. I'm a programmer by trade and use computers in my spare time as well. However, I tried using Sketchup the other day and it took about 2 hours to do something I could knock up in about ten minutes on paper. I did a course in technical drawing in my youth and I think that's getting in the way of my adopting CAD.


----------

